# What else to do with pineapple other than upside down cake?



## jpinmaryland (Jan 30, 2005)

My wife made upside down cake and we still have some pineaple left. What else can I make with it? thx


----------



## wasabi woman (Jan 31, 2005)

reduce to correspond with amount of remaining pineapple, 1/2, 1/3?

Pineapple Crisp  

1 golden pineapple, peeled, cut in half, cored, and sliced into half moons
1/3 cup dark rum
1 cup sliced almonds
3 tablespoons light brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
Pinch ground ginger
3 tablespoons flour
3 tablespoons butter

Cook and caramelize pineapples in non-stick pan until softened. 
Add rum and cook off alcohol. 

Pulse almonds, light brown sugar, cinnamon, ginger, flour, and butter in food processor. 
Fill 5-inch round gratin dishes with cooked pineapple and top with crisp mixture. 
Cook in a preheated 400-degree oven until brown and bubbly on top, about 10 to 12 minutes.

Yield: 6 servings

Good Luck!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 31, 2005)

Stuff pork chops with a mix of seasoned bread, onions, and pineapple and/or make a pineapple sauce to pour over chops.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 31, 2005)

Just chop up the pineapple roughly, mash a fair bit of mint and some sugar together and sprinkle over the top of the pineapple and mix. Simple dessert.

This is really best made with fresh pineapple, it tastes so radically different to canned stuff.


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

Pineapple - Coconut Chess Pie

1 1/2 cups sugar
3 tablespoons cornmeal
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
1 (3 1/2-ounce) can flaked coconut
1 (15 1/4-ounce) can crushed pineapple, well drained
1 unbaked 9-inch pastry shell 

Combine first 4 ingredients in a large bowl; add eggs and vanilla, stirring until blended, Stir in butter, coconut and pineapple; pour into unbaked pastry shell. Bake at 350 for 1 hour or until set, covering with aluminum foil after 40 minutes. Cool on a wire rack. Yield: one 9-inch pie.


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

Liberian Pineapple Nut Bread
Yield: 1 loaf

2-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup wheat bran
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 cup crushed pineapple, drained
1/2 cup chopped roasted peanuts or walnuts

Preheat oven to 360 F.

Sift the flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt into a large bowl. Mix in the wheat bran. Add the eggs, pineapple, and 1/4 cup of the nuts. Mix together thoroughly. Pour the batter into a greased loaf pan.

Bake for 1 hour, or until a toothpick or tester inserted in the middle of the loaf comes out clean. Sprinkle with the remaining chopped peanuts or walnuts.


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

When we grill ours, we cut the pineapple into wedges, slice each wedge along the bottom to one end(leaving it attached at that end). Drizzle with honey and let set for about 30 minutes, then grill. You can also do them in the oven, but they are better from the grill.


Grilled Pineapple

1 med pineapple
1 tbsp butter -- melted
1 tbsp packed brown sugar
1/8  tsp curry powder
1/2  c nonfat vanilla yogurt
2 tbsps toasted coconut

 Cut pineapple crosswise into six 3/4-inch-thick slices. Stir together
 butter, brown sugar and curry powder. Grill pineapple slices on an
 uncovered grill directly over medium coals for 6 to 8 minutes or till
 heated through, turning once and brushing once or twice with butter
 mixture. Combine yogurt and coconut. To serve, cut pineapple slices in
 half. Serve warm with yogurt.
 Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

Escalloped Pineapple

 1 1/2  Cups Sugar
 1/2  Pound Butter
 2  Eggs
 1/2  Cup Milk
 5 Slices  Bread -- cubed
 2 1/4  Cups Pineapple Chunks In Juice

 Cream sugar and butter.   Add eggs, milk, bread cubes, and pineapple
 chunks with juice.  Toss together.  Bake one hour at 350° in one large
 oblong flat pan or two small square ones.  Can be doubled easily.  May
 be served with ham, or as a dessert.

 Serves:  4 to 6


----------



## cafeandy (Jan 31, 2005)

i'm assumng we're talking fresh p'apple.  we take spears and roll them in melted butter and ground macadamia nuts and then grill.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd make sweet and sour something and use it up that way. Or make pizza and toss it on.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 31, 2005)

wow! thanks for all these recipes. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are some more great and delicious ideas! Just crush the pineapple you have to a fine and smoother texture to use in the recipes.

Pineapple Bars 
2 c AP flour 
2/3 c Powdered sugar 
1 c Butter, cold, in chunks 
1 can Pineapple, crushed in juice, drained 
4 Eggs 
3/4 c Brown sugar, packed 
1/3 c AP flour 
2 c Pecans, coarsely chopped 

Preheat oven to 350F 
Crust: 
1.Combine 2 cups flour and powdered sugar. Cut in butter until mixture is crumbly. Press onto bottom of 13x9 baking pan. Bake for 15 minutes. Remove from oven. Cool on a wire rack. 
Topping: 
1.Combine drained pineapple, eggs, brown sugar and 1/3 cup flour. Stir in pecans. Pour over partially baked crust. Bake for 30-35 minutes or until set. Cool completely. Cut into bars. 

Pineapple Walnut Cookies 
1/2 c Brown sugar 
1/2 c Granulated sugar 
1/2 c Shortening 
1 Egg 
1/2 c Crushed pineapple 
2 c Sifted flour 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Baking soda 
2 ts Baking powder 
1 ts Lemon extract 
2/3 c Chopped walnuts 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Cream sugars, shortening and egg. Add pineapple; mix well. 
2.Sift flour, salt, soda, baking powder together and add to sugar mixture. Add lemon extract and walnuts. 
3.Drop by spoonfuls onto a greased cookie sheet and flatten slightly with the bottom of a glass dipped in sugar. Bake for 10-12 min; cool on a wire rack. 

Carrot Pineapple Muffins 
1 can Pineapple, crushed, reserve juice 
Milk (enough when added to the reserved pineapple juice to make 3/4 c of liquid) 
2 c Flour 
1 1/3 c Brown sugar, packed 
1 tb Baking powder 
1/2 ts Salt 
2 tb Sugar 
1/2 ts Cinnamon 
1 c Carrots, grated 
1/3 c Vegetable oil 
1 Egg, beaten 
1/2 ts Vanilla 

Preheat oven to 375F. Lightly grease muffin tins. 
1.Combine the flour, brown sugar, baking powder, slat sugar, cinnaamon, and carrots in a large bowl, stirring until the carrots are well coated. 
2.Make a well in the center of the mixture. Combine the milk mixture, oil, egg and vanilla; then add to the dry ingredients. Stir until just moistened. 
3.Spoon into muffin tins, filling each 2/3rds full. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until done. Serve warm. 

Pineapple Curry 
2 c Coconut milk 
1 c Crushed fresh pineapple 
2 tb Red curry paste 
1/4 c Fish sauce 
1 1/2 tb Sugar 
8 oz Shrimp, shelled & deveined 

1.Combine all the ingredients except the shrimp in a large saucepan and heat to boiling. 
2.Add the shrimp, reheat to boiling and cook for about 3 minutes or until shrimp are just done. Serve with steamed jasmine or basmati rice.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 31, 2005)

we made the pineapple crisp and it was very good. thanks everyone.


----------

